
Naive Realism - monus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Na%C3%AFve_realism_(psychology)#Consequences
======
monus
I have not encountered any other psychology concept that is so ingrained to
almost all people.

Literally, think of every discussion you had related to politics.

